# alle leerzeichen entfernen



## Christopher (11. Februar 2004)

huhu,
wie kann ich denn aus einer übergebenen variable alle leerzeichen entfernen?
ich möchte nämlich dann alles mit einem titel in eine datei $titel.php schreiben und da darf man halt keine leerzeichen haben )
MfG
Christopher


----------



## split (11. Februar 2004)

```
<?php
    $var = str_replace(" ", "", $var);
?>
```
 So vielleicht?


----------



## Christopher (12. Februar 2004)

funktioniert, dankeschön ;-)


----------

